# Refilled lighter..now weak flame?



## skalapunk (Sep 12, 2012)

I bought a blackops Triple flame lighter about 2 weeks ago, it was amazing! The flame(s) were strong and a good length, and stable. When purchased, it came with butane already in it - but no idea what kind.

I guess after a few herfs, where several people were using my lighter to light up, the lighter eventually went empty.

So I refilled it with some Ronson butane (which isn't terribad, according to many forum posts I have read)

Anyways, now the flame is extremely weak, if it even lights up at all. It takes several clicks and you have to do it "just right". Anyways, the flame sputters, is only about half the length of the original flame, and only lasts a few seconds before it goes out.

It doesn't sound like a case of the gas being so strong that the flame is "blown out". But I also can't imagine it being a case of not receiving enough gas, as the "sound" of gas leaving the lighter when I hold the button down is pretty significant. Further, I never adjusted the flame via the flame adjustment screw.

Any clue what's going on? Do I need to purge and try again? I admit that I never purged before I refilled with the Ronson fuel. Could this be the problem?


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Usually when refilling you adjust it to be low or at minimum, see if you forget to readjust it back to a good length.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Yah the pressure may have been originally low, and after you filled it, it might be a bit high now. I always need to adjust my flame strength on my jet flame lighters after refilling. (usually needing to turn it down)


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to a Ronson Jetlite when I used Ronson fuel. I tried some Colibri fuel and now I can almost weld with the damn thing. Try a purge, refill it, and then use the flame adjustment. In my limited experience, if that doesn't work, I would recommend a higher quality fuel. Good luck!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

SilverStreak said:


> I had the same thing happen to a Ronson Jetlite when I used Ronson fuel. I tried some Colibri fuel and now I can almost weld with the damn thing. Try a purge, refill it, and then use the flame adjustment. In my limited experience, if that doesn't work, I would recommend a higher quality fuel. Good luck!


Will that is exactly what I would do


----------

